# Refugium lighting question



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

What is the best lighting for grow cheato in a HOB refugium? Should I just buy a 20'' T8 strip light with a 15W 6500k blub?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.goreef.com/JBJ-Nano-Glo-4-LED-Magnetic-Refugium-Light.html


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Any household light will do but a small t5 or a 3w LED would work as well


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

So the 6500k T8 doesnt work that good?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Got myself a clamp-on light fixture from Rona for $10 and a super white bulb.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

andy said:


> So the 6500k T8 doesnt work that good?


besides chaeto, it will grow unwanted algae also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what I have lighting my refugium:
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17693590.html

I just so happen to have an extra one available - asking $20.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a par28 bulb..lol overkill.

but you can always throw a small diy rack of egg crate in there and grow a couple frags


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

what about a compact fluorescent or if I get Leds how many watts do I need? I have a 18'' x 4'' x 12'' HOB fuge.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking into the Fluval mini pc light, it comes with a 13W 6400k blub.


----------

